# Favorite horse short stories



## hopel507 (Nov 19, 2013)

I know I am probably gonna get more crap for this. but i need to write a short extra credit paper on our favorite horse from fictional literature, the only books I have read were non-fiction. If anyone has any good short stories about a horse that can be found online please mention the title or put a link in the comments. please no guff about "oh its your work...(Insert other mean things here)... I am simply asking for help because i dont know of any short stories to write about


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Pegasus' story is pretty cool! (In my opinion). Well..... I don't know if this counts, 'cause it's more about the guy that captures and tames Pegasus. Otherwise you can try the four man eating mares of some king with a funny name 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

